# Adria/Sikura Alarm Systems



## Steamdrivenandy

Our new Adria Compact has a Sikura alarm system fitted which the dealer advises was fitted at the Slovenia factory. It has wireless sensors on the doors and windows and two motion sensors either side of the windscreen plus a little red telltale on a shelf on the dashboard. I've also spotted the siren/horn fitted under the bonnet. 

The dealer hadn't seen one of these units before and assumed it was armed and ready to go. Unfortunately Adria haven't supplied a manual/leaflet about the system so we're flying blind. 

It's plainly evident from our week or so in possesion that the alarm is not arming when you use the standard Fiat cab 'plip' to lock the doors. 

Looking at the Sikura (Italian) website it looks as if we should've been supplied with either a controller 'plip' that can be kept in the pocket or clipped to the van wall or another 'plip' similar to the Fiat one. Either or both of these are used to control the arming of the alarm and switching between full system and night mode when the movement sensors are switched off but door alarms remain on.

Eddie Vanbitz has been very good in trying to help puzzle out the situation, but he's never actually seen a Sikura system and comms are a bit difficult as he's 220 miles away. He suggested that there may not actually be another 'plip' with the system and that there may be a routine with the Fiat standard one that switches everything on. Without a manual it's difficult to work out.

Has anyone else got such an alarm and know how I should get it to operate?

SDA


----------



## eddievanbitz

Hi Andy, quicker this way :wink: I have contacted the Company direct and asked for some information which I will forward on to you if they are forthcoming!

Watch this space as people say!

Eddie


----------

